# New Owner Of Bridgeport M Head Mill Have Some Questions



## seanb (Jan 9, 2017)

It was missing some parts when I got it such as the Y axis bearing cap. I now have it finished besides the head.

Now when I move the table toward me in the Y axis the table make a grinding sound. When I move the table away the sound goes away and the table is easier to move . Did I forget some parts? The bearing cap came with some washers but i didn't use them because the drawings that i have do not show any spacers or washers.

The X  axis moves very smooth but I do hear the dials rubbing against the bearing caps is this normal?


----------



## chips&more (Jan 9, 2017)

The graduation dials should turn without hitting/rubbing on anything. If you have that problem. You can get very thin shims specially made to fix that problem. I think they are made out of brass (sorry can’t remember). I took a different approach and carefully faced off the dial(s) on my lathe. This is NOT an easy process, shimming is much easier….Dave.


----------



## Currahee26 (May 23, 2017)

As a fellow "M" head BP owner, I too have had to replace or modify a lot on this beast.  The shims that "Chips&more" above, mentioned I have also located on eBay.  Just ask the seller(s) what the dimensions are so as not to waste your money.  Also, I discovered that the depth of the retaining rings ( that spin on) on the various axis's are not the same.  make sure you have replaced them in the correct locations.  The chart I have does not tell me which is which so trial and error method worked.  Good luck.
PS>  If your "M" head has the vertical spindle oiler cup on the upper left of the head, any chance you could take the time to unscrew it and give me the length of the tube and wick?
Thanks a ton

Dave


----------



## seanb (May 27, 2017)

Dave I had to buy an oil cup and didn't know it had a tube and a wick 

That explains why the oil is not flowing into the head


----------



## Currahee26 (May 28, 2017)

seanb said:


> Dave I had to buy an oil cup and didn't know it had a tube and a wick
> 
> That explains why the oil is not flowing into the head



HMMM   Well, I admit Im working off several assumptions on my part.  Mine came with a vertical cup oiler and there was a 3/8 inch tip of a copper tube soldered into the bottom (threaded) end.  And no wick. The tube end was crimped as if it had been broken off.  I looked on eBay for a replacement and found many examples but they were all 90 degree cups, ( like the pic below) with the tube and wick 90 degrees to the cup off the bottom.  My oiler has a tube up inside the body of the cup so Im thinking the only way for oil to get into the channel is up -over-and down a tube via a wick.  Right?   If I squirt spindle oil in the center tube of the cup it runs out the bottom of the spindle .  (The book says they are "total loss oiling systems") So I figure flo-thru is correct.  So far I have a plastic tube and a 1/8 inch round wick 6 inches long.  I have NOT run it this way yet as I am still tinkering with it.


----------



## seanb (May 29, 2017)

H&w machine has the correct vertical oiler and may be able to answer your question


----------



## Currahee26 (May 30, 2017)

Hmmmm. I emailed them about a 90 degree one I saw on EBay asking if they had the vertical one and they answered "No"!  But when I JUST checked on their site, BINGO!, there it was!  LOL.
Maybe I just the wrong guy.  Thanks
D


----------

